# Woody is 6mths!!



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Can't believe where the time has gone, we made it through the crockapoo phase and I know there will be ups and downs as we go through the teens over the next few months, but we really have a gorgeous, cuddly, funny little pup. I can't imagine life without him!

Pics- one at 5 weeks, 8 weeks and today at 6mths.

(Sorry won't let me post more than one pic at a time)


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

8 weeks old


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Woody today at 6mths


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Woody is growing up to be a very handsome dog  I love his big black nose.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy 6 months Woody! Love his shaggy coat he's adorable


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Woody is lovely.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Make the most of that lovely shaggy coat before the matts come.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes I was looking at him today thinking won't be long before: his lovely long locks will have to go! If he looks anything like Dudley or Barney though as he gets older I'll be very happy


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Arrrgh I take it back*

I take it all back about him being lovely! I left him outside for 5 mins and look what he's done to my lawn, another big hole! He had just come back from an hour on the heath as well so it wasn't boredom!

That face makes it hard to be cross though :laugh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

woody89 said:


> I take it all back about him being lovely! I left him outside for 5 mins and look what he's done to my lawn, another big hole! He had just come back from an hour on the heath as well so it wasn't boredom!
> 
> That face makes it hard to be cross though :laugh


Haha! Happy 1/2 a birthday woody!! arty2:
That lawn resembles mine, only I have more - it's like a golf course, at least 18 holes!!! I need the 19th hole to keep me de stressed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yup, mine was like that, not to bad these days (well it is, but its not Dudley's fault its just a tatty lawn!).
He does look ever so much like Dudley did at that age


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Woody's looking lovely! His half-sister Honey was a terrible digger, but at 20 months, she seems to have grown out of it. Hang in there! This is not the best pic of Honey but she hates having her pic taken so I have to catch her when I can! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Woody's looking lovely! His half-sister Honey was a terrible digger, but at 20 months, she seems to have grown out of it. Hang in there! This is not the best pic of Honey but she hates having her pic taken so I have to catch her when I can! x


ooh lovely Honey pic.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely pic of honey. I'm currently snuggled up with the little digger at the 19th hole, well glass of wine in hand- who cares what the lawn looks like.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

woody89 said:


> Lovely pic of honey. I'm currently snuggled up with the little digger at the 19th hole, well glass of wine in hand- who cares what the lawn looks like.


The best hole! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's adorable! I decided that I put the lawn in for them anyway, I just try to fill the holes back up so they don't keep making new ones. The best is they actually use it sometimes to drop they balls or toys in there then make a game of picking it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

All three of them are beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

So many beautiful dogs! 

I wonder if woody's coat will be darker when he gets cut at some point?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Woody and Dudley and Honey you're truly gorgeous.


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Gorgeous pups! Huxley too is about to hit the 6month mark- he's enormous- when will the growing stop!? The growing and the biting and the chewing...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Various people told me about 9-10 months. Also I did that weight predictor based on how much they weighed at 14 weeks. Lies all lies. They are still growing. I swear Beemer is getting taller. Whenever he has a growth spurt I notice his butt is higher up than his front end, then it evens out when his front legs grow. I wonder if I'd fed them poor quality puppy food if they would have been smaller. I can't imagine what they'd be like if I had fed them raw. Giant poodle size, I say!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Woody has a very expressive face!! They are all soooo cute!! XXXXX for that lovely nose!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Holly88 said:


> Gorgeous pups! Huxley too is about to hit the 6month mark- he's enormous- when will the growing stop!? The growing and the biting and the chewing...


Wow Huxley is almost 6 months already??
He's looking gorgeous, they do stop growing - eventually!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Dudley stopped growing height wise between 8-9 months, then filled out a bit, as for when they mature - i'll get back to you on that one!!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Took Woody for a vet check up the other day and she said he probably wouldn't grow that much more, just fill out a bit. He was 9kilos and she thought he would end up about 10k. I need to get the tins out as I've never done the tin height check!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Holly88 said:


> Gorgeous pups! Huxley too is about to hit the 6month mark- he's enormous- when will the growing stop!? The growing and the biting and the chewing...


Huxley is beautiful. What does he weigh? Gandhi weighs a bit more at the vet each time but I don't notice him growing anymore so I think maybe he's slowing down?


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Huxley was 7 kilos a few weeks ago- must be 9+ now. I think his growing has slowed down *crosses fingers* I fear he's going to be huge- how tall is woody? Such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

How much does Gandhi weigh? Is he a big boy? I fear Hux is going to grow and grow...he's almost too big to carry :/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

7 kilos is fifteen pounds. Jake was 18 pounds at six months. Now at he will be two in June. He is done growing and is 27 pounds. 
Ozzy was five months yesterday and he us 11 pounds. 
Huxley is stunning. I love his color and markings. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep, front and back are happily being excavated. All I hear from Hubby is 'Max stop digging! 'Phoebe, stop digging' at the top of his lungs, as both dogs **** a deaf un! . Happy 1/2 birthday Murphy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry...Happy 1/2 Birthday Woody......blame it on the one Margarita I had at lunch time.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just measured Woody and to his shoulder he is about 12inches tall, I definitely think his growth has slowed down. We are thinking about giving him a trim next week as his long shaggy look is getting a bit too much especially since we've had some warm weather.


----------

